# onan 4.0 BFA C



## derechbennoach (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought a 1985 Itasca Windcruiser. It has an Onan 4.0BFA spec C generator. I need to change the oil but can't see the oil filter.

Can I get oil change instructions online?

Thanks
--John


----------



## Bush70 (Jun 7, 2006)

onan 4.0 BFA C

You should check with Onan to be sure but I have friends with 4.0 Onans and there is not an oil filter on them. Odd but true.


----------



## derechbennoach (Jun 7, 2006)

onan 4.0 BFA C

I looked up the model and an oil filter was listed so I ordered one. I have read that some older ones don't have them.

Thanks

--john


----------



## derechbennoach (Jun 13, 2006)

onan 4.0 BFA C

It seems this one does not have an oil filter. Air filter only.

--john


----------

